# Why pseudonyms and pseudo pictures?



## Danny T

Not sure where to put this so here it is.

What am I missing or have missed? Not wanting to create an arguement or hurt any feelings just want to understand why so many use pseudonyms and pseudo pictures for themselves? Is it a game I simply dont understand? Or, are most unhappy with whom they are and want to be associated as something else? Please dont take this to mean you have problems, I simply do not understand why you want to be known by or call something other than your name or to be look upon or recognized by a picture of something you are not. Are you hiding? Do what othe's to not know who you are yet want them to know your opinions? 

Help me here what am I missing? I have spoke with several other's on line and tell me it is just what you do. Why? What is the purpose of having a "handle"?

Danny Terrell


----------



## Jade Tigress

For me, at least initially, it has to do with anonymity. The internet can be a dangerous place and until I get to _really _know or trust someone online I don't want my real name or likeness easily accessible by anyone. Also, user names and avatars can provide subtle, or not so subtle, details about the person. Your friends are right. It's just something you do.


----------



## Lisa

Hi Danny,

Some people use handles as security, not wanting their real names/IDs used to avoid unwanted harassment from other online people, avoid harrassment, etc.  Others just do it, like you said, because it is what they do.  The use of Avatars is to each their own as well.  Some use Avatars to depict their art, who they inspire to be, to send a message or just because it is fun.  I don't think anyone is "hiding" per say, some are just having some fun.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've used handles for years, a carry over from my old BBS days. Recently, on boards I'm more professionally involved in, I switched to my real name. It adds credibility. I've used a ton of different avatars over the years, my current one is me, but with some artistic licence tossed in. Same as my profile pic. It's me, in a costume I've worn at sci-fi cons, which I'm a regular attendee of.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

If you do something illegal there are ways for people to find out who you really are if they need to. If you post up real information about you then people who just dont like what you say can get a hold on you.


----------



## arnisador

It's an Internet  tradition--having an online identity separate from one's own identity.


----------



## mantis

i dont understand your question anyway!
but usually online communities use what's called "handles"
for security reasons i guess
plus, if u have a chance to change ur name wouldnt u do it?
i would!


----------



## tshadowchaser

as has been said it has long been an internet tradition and a way of protecting ones true idenity.


----------



## MartialIntent

I think there are a lot of reasons Danny, depending upon who you talk to: 

*Anonymity* [as already stated]
*A little escapism* [we may be John Smith 9-5, on here, we can be whomever]
*A little fantasy* [just like reading a book or watching a movie and seeing yourself in the main character's role]
*A little egotism* [we all like to see ourselves in the most positive light and attract attention to ourselves in that light]
*A bit of fun* [in the end, I'm sure none of us take our handles too seriously]


----------



## Touch Of Death

I was just trying to be creative. Bart Simpson played the "Touch Of Death" video game instead of attending Kenpo class; so, I felt this was a like concept. I tell people my name but I'm not sure my image is a good thing to have people gluing to a speed bag while playing "Eye Of The Tiger". I can basicly attend any seminar and not have to answer for anything I have said. Putting my image up would change that I spect. Truthfully though, I chose a handle because that was the situation I had stumbled onto when I discovered the site.
Sean Wold


----------



## rutherford

I got my handle from a bit of song lyrics about a knight errant without too much in the way of brains.  I've found it fits.

My picture was drawn in Paint by a friend with whom I've since lost touch.  Like my handle, I use it out of love.

If you want my real name, it's only one click away in my profile.  My location is there as well.  Since there are only 5 houses in my valley, it identifies me pretty uniquely.  I look forward to your visit, the beer is cold.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I agree with the old-timers (online since before 92) in this thread.  Back in the day, the net was a new world.  I gave myself a new name, as did many.  It's fallen, gently, into tradition.


----------



## KenpoTess

I am a Kenpoist.. that's me in my avatar.. my name is Tess.. No hiding anything here


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I am a Kenpoist.. that's me in my avatar.. my name is Tess.. No hiding anything here


 
How very cryptic...WHAT ARE TRYING TO HIDE??

heheh


----------



## Ping898

MOst of the same reasons here that everyone else has stated, it is a personal protection thing and just make it just that much harder for anyone to figure out who I am....there are a lot of freaks out there and unfortunetally sometimes they sign up for MT....


----------



## mrhnau

Pretty much my primary motivation is security/privacy. You release your name, your city and picture, someone can find your street address. Have a disagreement with someone mentally unstable and you have some serious problems. Also alot of predators out there, you have to be careful. I started using a handle and not telling people my name after an online person sent me a package against my wishes. Freaked me out.

I've heard alot of people in the past discuss escapism. Sometimes a handle can give you an idea of what the person enjoys. Its alot more descriptive than "joe smith".


----------



## Sam

I dont know of any place where your avatar is only supposed to be your picture. I'm not trying to pass myself off as the cheshire cat. I'm just not that cool. You're avatar is just supposed to be something you like, for fun.


----------



## Shirt Ripper

Because "Kung Pow" is a hilarious movie.  And Mr. T...well, you know...

I use my real name on my strength forums.


----------



## shesulsa

Because I live in freakin' America and I can freakin' use whatever name I freakin' want to and use any freakin' picture I got! It's my freakin' institutional right, it is and ... and.... oh what the hell.

Tradition, anonymity, it's cute and because I freakin' want to.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ping898 said:
			
		

> MOst of the same reasons here that everyone else has stated, it is a personal protection thing and just make it just that much harder for anyone to figure out who I am....there are a lot of freaks out there and unfortunetally sometimes they sign up for MT....


I resent that!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Sam said:
			
		

> I dont know of any place where your avatar is only supposed to be your picture. I'm not trying to pass myself off as the cheshire cat. I'm just not that cool. You're avatar is just supposed to be something you like, for fun.


Dating sites should probably include your picture.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Because I live in freakin' America and I can freakin' use whatever name I freakin' want to and use any freakin' picture I got! It's my freakin' institutional right, it is and ... and.... oh what the hell.
> 
> Tradition, anonymity, it's cute and because I freakin' want to.


 
freakin-a!


----------



## jfarnsworth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Because I live in freakin' America and I can freakin' use whatever name I freakin' want to and use any freakin' picture I got! It's my freakin' institutional right, it is and ... and.... oh what the hell.
> 
> Tradition, anonymity, it's cute and because I freakin' want to.


Do you need some type of med. for that?


----------



## shesulsa

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Do you need some type of med. for that?


No, but they tell me New York is a good place for my kind of talk. :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver

shesulsa said:
			
		

> No, but they tell me New York is a good place for my kind of talk. :ultracool


Well if that's freakin' true then it's freakin time to freakiing pack up all the freakin' stuff and freakin' move there.... ...... Nah.....

My screen-name and avatar I feel reflects two of my life's loves; Martial Arts & Caving... My real pic is in my profile and so is my name. Don't got nothinng to hide except what I got deep in my mind... Which is nobody else's business unless I post it or say it.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Danny T said:
			
		

> Not sure where to put this so here it is.
> 
> What am I missing or have missed? Not wanting to create an arguement or hurt any feelings just want to understand why so many use pseudonyms and pseudo pictures for themselves? Is it a game I simply dont understand? Or, are most unhappy with whom they are and want to be associated as something else? Please dont take this to mean you have problems, I simply do not understand why you want to be known by or call something other than your name or to be look upon or recognized by a picture of something you are not. Are you hiding? Do what othe's to not know who you are yet want them to know your opinions?
> 
> Help me here what am I missing? I have spoke with several other's on line and tell me it is just what you do. Why? What is the purpose of having a "handle"?
> 
> Danny Terrell




My Name Rich Parsons is my ID

My Avatar is a picture of the Late GM Bacon who fathered an art I study. 

You can find pictures of me on the web if you or even here if you look. 

Yet, I respect why some people may not want others to know who they are for the simple reason of having a wierd or agressive "Ex" and that goes for both males and females.


----------



## arnisador

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Dating sites should probably include your picture.



Unless you're ugly. In that case, use someone else's picture.


----------



## MartialIntent

arnisador said:
			
		

> Unless you're ugly. In that case, use someone else's picture.


 ...or unless you're concerned your wife/husband might see you on there! hehe  :anic:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> My Name Rich Parsons is my ID
> 
> My Avatar is a picture of the Late GM Bacon who fathered an art I study.


 
It is a really cool Avatar! I would run if that person came towards me! LOL.

BTW, I'm not really Natalie Portman...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm not really Natalie Portman...



:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm not really Natalie Portman...


You're not?!?!

Um....please ignore my last 45 marriage proposals.


----------



## Kreth

When I first got online, my primary chat medium was IRC. Most servers had nick length limits, and I was into ST role-playing, so I picked a short, Klingon-sounding name. My avatar is a pic of part of my sleeve (tattoo).
On a side note, my online handle has bled over into RL. Several of my RL friends use Kreth as my nickname.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> It is a really cool Avatar! I would run if that person came towards me! LOL.
> 
> BTW, I'm not really Natalie Portman...



GM Bacon was like 5'2' if that and maybe 100 lbs with clothes. But he could hit hard, and used his body mechanics to generate power.


----------

